# Paint on coated floor.



## Joe Celenica (Sep 16, 2008)

When I moved into the house that house I'm at now a little over a year ago, in the garage there was already a heavy over spray of dried paint onto a quite large portion of the floor that is coated.

How can I get the paint off without taking off the "U-coat-it" stuff? (I'm actually not sure what brand was used.)


----------



## Jeff (Sep 29, 2008)

I was able to remove most paint spills off my epoxy floor with a stiff bristle brush and soap and water.  What did not come off easy I used a plastic putty knife on it.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Sep 28, 2011)

I honestly do not think painting a floor would be a good idea. A solid color paint or stain will likely chip and wear unevenly. As in wherever your high traffic areas are will look awful in no time at all. If you are to paint it you will need to sand the gloss of the previous coating. This glass will prevent any other paints or stains from correctly adhering to the surface. The same exact rule applies to painting a glossy wall or any other surface.


----------

